# Which Scales



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Any advice on scales for weighing/dosing so I guess pocket scales are what I'm after - my existing kitchen scales don't seem accurate for small amounts 10-20g dose? The Hasbean ones seem a reasonable price but postage takes it to £18 which seems allot. Maplins ones are twice that!!

What are peeps using? Kitchen scales or pocket scales?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had the same problem when I got my scales and I settled for some cheap ones from Argos but they only weighed in grams and no smaller, I decided I needed better control so I ordered some pocket scales which weigh in 0.1 grams. I don't think the size of the scales matter too much as long as they weigh in small enough units


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

BTW I ordered mine from eBay for £5


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

There are the ones I ordered. Free postage for me









http://www.amazon.co.uk/0-01g-Digital-Pocket-Weighing-Scales/dp/B004VZ0KUK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1326315745&sr=8-4


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

Look at what the Frequently Bought Together items are:eek:


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Ah ha ha ha


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Keef said:


> Look at what the Frequently Bought Together items are:eek:


Brilliant if they're accurate enough for Colombia first largest export then they should be fine for coffee lol

Was worried that at that price accuracy would be an issue good to hear that they should do the job!

I can live with that price and have some change for new kitchen scales for the chemex









Fatboy with your ones can you put a container on and then zero the scales? I weigh into a paper cup then pour into the grinder so zero-ing with the cup saves on maths = brain ache


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Keef said:


> Look at what the Frequently Bought Together items are:eek:


I don't get it







ha ha ha ha!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

bobbytoad said:


> Fatboy with your ones can you put a container on and then zero the scales? I weigh into a paper cup then pour into the grinder so zero-ing with the cup saves on maths = brain ache


Yes. Nobody sells scales that you can't tare (zero).

I think Keef is implying these scales may cater to the drug dealing market









That's how you know it's quality!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

The Hasbean scales can be set to zero with your container in place

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry - misread an earlier post - I thought you said no-one sells scales you CAN zero.

Not enough coffee inside me yet!

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz (Sep 1, 2011)

Keef said:


> Look at what the Frequently Bought Together items are:eek:


Actually, those little baggies could be useful for some of us coffee folks...

What you could do is weigh out you doses of coffee at home, place each into a baggie (though you might want a smaller size than the ones offered), place the baggies in a small clip-lock container and when you want a fresh cup of quality coffee, your beans only need grinding. Much less faff than taking half a bag with you THEN weighing. (It might also stop some of those strange looks from friends/ family/ co-workers we're liable to get, though if you're also the type who'll weigh out the water... or grind beans on the top deck of a 176 bus...!)

Buzz


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well Caffeine is a drug : )


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Then we are all drug addicts


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got mine off ebay shop "digital scales uk" read to .1 of a gram has tare facility and is accurate cost was about £9.95 I think


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Now if anyone had a need for scales with 0.01g accuracy ...then Id be suspitious!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Those £5 scales I linked to earlier have 2 decimal places and I repeatedly weighed the same thing and got an error of 0.02g. Safely assume accuracy lies between 0.05g and 0.1g...again for £5.

Very nice scales for £5. The case also snaps off to double up as a weigh pan.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

When buying scales remember to go for scales that can measure a weight larger than the combined value of portafilter, coffee and basket

In most cases 600g with 0.1g accuracy will suffice.

I have several sets and find the *1000g with accuracy to 0.1g* to be used the most.

If weighing basket only then scales with greater accuracy that only support a total weight of up to 200g may be better.

Don't buy expensive scales. They will only get coffee spilled onto them and in some cases will get wet too.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks all

Fatboy, ordered from amazon (minus the baggies)

Quite happy weighing out into a cup the pouring into pf so 200g. This in my opinion should be more accurate than weighing 18g into a 500g pf and trying to balance it and keep it warm etc


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

Glenn said:


> When buying scales remember to go for scales that can measure a weight larger than the combined value of portafilter, coffee and basket
> 
> In most cases 600g with 0.1g accuracy will suffice.


I bought a 3 inch square scale that is rated as above. It's also only 15mm thick so as well as being able to weigh the coffee without the need to remove the basket from the pf, I can also slide the scale under a cup and measure the brew ratio in real time.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Arrived nice and quick as above seem to be + or - 0.05g accurate. For coffee I'm more than happy with that particularly for less than £6 shipped.

Thanks all for input

DOH!!! forgot to factor in the empty weight of a shot glass - 190g... off to search for a light weight glass!!


----------



## Pedro083 (Nov 16, 2011)

can you not stick the shot glass on and zero the scales at that, they should then just give you the weight of what is in the glass.


----------

